# Pourquoi je n'achète pas d'actions Apple (et pourtant j'en ai envie)



## Thoe (13 Janvier 2019)

Hello,

_Disclamer : Je ne sais pas si c'est l'endroit idéal dans le forum MacG pour poster un tel topic, mais La Terrasse me semble l'endroit le mieux adapté.
_
Nous avons pas mal parlé des actions apple ces dernières semaines et avec la dernière baisse, *j'ai voulu me lancer et acheter mes premières actions car, je porte Apple dans mon coeur depuis de nombreuses années.*

Au vu des commentaires sur les derniers articles parlant du sujet je ne pense pas être le seul ! Mais au final je n'ai pas pu le faire et je vais vous dire pourquoi.

Première étape : j'ai cherché des sites fiables et peu cher pour acheter des actions
Deuxième étape : j'ai sélectionné deux plateformes et me suis inscrit dessus (vérification d'identité, du compte bancaire etc.)
Troisième étape : l'achat ...

*et, c'est ici que j'ai bloqué. Je n'y connait rien et les deux plateformes sont super complexes, elles utilisent du vocabulaire horrible et ont un interface utilisateur déplorable.*

Mon but est simplement de voir si d'autres personnes sont dans la même situation que moi afin que l'on puisse s'entraider !

Alors, est-ce que d'autres ont trouvé l'achat d'actions Apple impossible car trop complexe pour les novices ?

Je serai heureux d'échanger avec vous, et pourquoi pas qu'on s'entraide pour cela 

Au plaisir de vous lire, 
Excellent dimanche !
Théo


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2019)

Thoe a dit:


> acheter mes premières actions car, je porte Apple dans mon coeur depuis de nombreuses années



Arrête la bourse immédiatement. Ce n'est pas fait pour ça.


----------



## Bartolomeo (14 Janvier 2019)

Descends en bas de chez toi et file un biffeton à un clodo ... investissement hautement qualitatif et rentable !


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Janvier 2019)

Je ne porte pas dans mon cœur depuis de nombreuses années les raclures de chiotte que sont les banquiers, pourtant il me semble qu'ils sont la solution la plus simple pour les non initiés qui veulent acheter des actions.
Par contre, si le mec s'appelle Kerviel, tu te casses.


----------



## subsole (17 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour
Pour les donneurs de leçons =>  
Sinon , je n'ai pas la réponse (sans passer par une banque) à la question posée mais elle m'intéresserais.


----------



## Bartolomeo (17 Janvier 2019)

C'est pas des donneurs de leçon... c'est des mecs qui pensent que la bourse et le système capitaliste tel qu'il est aujourd'hui, n'apporte rien à la civilisation et fous une merde royale !!!
Donc à la réponse ... j'insiste ... si tu veux investir ... lâche toi mais dans quelque chose d'autre que cette merdasse d'actions !

Tout le monde chiale sur le chaos qui se profile mais ne change rien à ses petites habitudes de merde ...

Ça n'est que mon avis !


----------



## subsole (17 Janvier 2019)

Le problème ce n'est pas l'avis, qu'on le partage ou non, mais que personne ne te l'a demandé, puisque ce n'est pas le sujet.


----------



## Bartolomeo (17 Janvier 2019)

Le problème c'est que je me contrefous du tien (quand il s'agit de sanctionner par un carton rouge ... là obligé, je pisse dessus ! ) et le mien je le donne quand ça me chante ! 

Le sujet c'est de prendre des actions et quand je suis confronté à ce sujet ... je répète à tue tête : arrêtez cette merde, c'est en train de nous tuer ... une forme de combat politique, c'est tout sauf hors sujet mon vieux !


----------



## subsole (17 Janvier 2019)

C'est bien là le problème.


----------



## Bartolomeo (17 Janvier 2019)

Mais nooon aucun blem ... juste un échange éclairant !


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Janvier 2019)

La seule "leçon" que je pourrais lui enseigner est que la bourse c'est pour faire du fric. Si tu aimes Apple, tu achètes et utilise ses produits, si tu veux faire du pognon tu cherches à investir dans les sociétés en lien avec l'industrie de l'armement. T'es pas obligé de les aimer mais elles vont te rapporter gros. Enfin, c'était jusqu'à récemment ; là, y'a une grosse récession qui se prépare.

C'est comme les gens qui achètent des actions de leur club de football préféré. Y'a rien à gagner. Autant acheter un maillot, au moins tu ne finiras pas à poil.


----------



## subsole (19 Janvier 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Mais nooon aucun blem ... juste un échange éclairant !


C'est curieux, je n'ai rien appris de nouveau .......


----------



## Bartolomeo (19 Janvier 2019)

T'es un cas désespéré ... ça arrive ... 
T'as des progrès à faire sur l'interprétation du HS poulet !


----------



## Madalvée (19 Janvier 2019)

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est qu'il y en a qui se font des c. en or avec des actions et que les produits financiers que l'on vent au quidam, basés sur les mêmes actions, sont toujours en baisse…


----------



## Bartolomeo (19 Janvier 2019)

Les algorithmes et les super-calculateurs ... fait une petite recherche et tu vas voir ... c'est intéressant ... la vaseline coule à flot !


----------



## subsole (20 Janvier 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> T'es un cas désespéré ... ça arrive ...
> T'as des progrès à faire sur l'interprétation du HS poulet !


Moi aussi je t'aime poussin, en plus t'es un vrai crack (boursier) entre autres, omniscient !


----------



## aCLR (21 Janvier 2019)

/collimateur on


----------



## Bartolomeo (21 Janvier 2019)

Confusion, on dit plus volontiers: "maton" que "mateur" non ?


----------



## aCLR (21 Janvier 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Confusion, on dit plus volontiers: "maton" que "mateur" non ?


Oui, tout comme « à tâtons, je cherche mon tazer… ».


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Oui, tout comme « à tâtons, je cherche mon tazer… ».



C'est has been le tazer. Aujourd'hui c'est le LDB40.


----------



## Bartolomeo (21 Janvier 2019)

Hé ho ... mollo Moon ... ça a l'air de piquer c'te daube !!!


----------



## Sly54 (21 Janvier 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est has been le tazer. Aujourd'hui c'est le LDB40.


Bien dommage…
Avant, on disait "je t'ai tazé"…
Maintenant, on devrait dire "je t'ai LDB40-té…" ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (21 Janvier 2019)

Plus simple ... j't'ai boulé !!!


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Oui, tout comme « à tâtons, je cherche mon tazer… ».


S'il y a une contrepèterie tu peux me la dire ?
Je suis une vraie bouse dans ce genre d'exercice.


----------



## aCLR (21 Janvier 2019)

Madalvée a dit:


> Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est qu'il y en a qui se font des c. en or avec des actions et que les produits financiers que l'on vent au quidam, basés sur les mêmes actions, sont toujours en baisse…


FAKE !!!


Sly54 a dit:


> Bien dommage…
> Avant, on disait "je t'ai tazé"…
> Maintenant, on devrait dire "je t'ai LDB40-té…" ?


Ça sonne moins bien que le blaster du trooper 


Bartolomeo a dit:


> Plus simple ... j't'ai boulé !!!


Tu m'as surtout déboulonné !!! 


lamainfroide a dit:


> S'il y a une contrepèterie tu peux me la dire ?
> Je suis une vraie bouse dans ce genre d'exercice.


_ La main froide est une bouse en produits spéculatifs ! La main froide est une bouse en produits spéculatifs ! La main froide est une bouse en produits spéculatifs ! La main froide est une bouse en produits spéculatifs ! La main froide est une bouse en produits spéculatifs ! etc._


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> FAKE !!!
> _ La main froide est une bouse en produits spéculatifs ! La main froide est une bouse en produits spéculatifs ! La main froide est une bouse en produits spéculatifs ! La main froide est une bouse en produits spéculatifs ! La main froide est une bouse en produits spéculatifs ! etc._


----------



## CBi (2 Février 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La seule "leçon" que je pourrais lui enseigner est que la bourse c'est pour faire du fric. Si tu aimes Apple, tu achètes et utilise ses produits, si tu veux faire du pognon tu cherches à investir dans les sociétés en lien avec l'industrie de l'armement. T'es pas obligé de les aimer mais elles vont te rapporter gros. Enfin, c'était jusqu'à récemment ; là, y'a une grosse récession qui se prépare.
> C'est comme les gens qui achètent des actions de leur club de football préféré. Y'a rien à gagner. Autant acheter un maillot, au moins tu ne finiras pas à poil.



Sauf si fan d'Apple, tu t'intéresses de près à ce que fait cette société, et ça t'amène à considérer son potentiel. 
Dans mon cas, j'avais lu (peut-être dans MacGé d'ailleurs) que la valeur du cash détenu par Apple, divisé par le nombre d'actions, valait plus que le prix d'une action.
Puis, comme Thoe, je n'avais jamais vraiment trouvé un moyen simple de passer à l'acte, mais suite à une pub de ma banque pour son application de banque à distance, j'ai testé et j'ai acheté des actions Apple, juste pour voir, en fait... 
Il y a quelques années de ça. À 25$ pièce.


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Février 2019)

Je crois lire que l'action tourne actuellement aux alentours de 166$.
Ça fait tout de même un gain substantiel par action.
J'espère sincèrement que tu en a un gros paquet.


----------



## aCLR (2 Février 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ça fait tout de même un gain substantiel par action.


Il n'y a pas de gain tant que le porte-feuilles d'actions n'est pas liquidé.
Oui, la valeur de l'action a fortement augmentée entre la date de son achat et aujourd'hui. Mais demain, elle peut retomber en-deçà de la somme investie initialement. Et remonter…


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Février 2019)

Oui, bien sûr.
J'aurais du ajouter "potentiel" à gain substantiel.


----------



## peyret (2 Février 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Oui, bien sûr.
> J'aurais du ajouter "potentiel" à gain substantiel.



Moins les frais de vente (en plus c'est à l'étranger)  !!!


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Février 2019)

peyret a dit:


> Moins les frais de vente (en plus c'est à l'étranger)  !!!


C'est bien foutu quand même, hein.
Y en a toujours un qui se sucre au passage.


----------



## CBi (3 Février 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je crois lire que l'action tourne actuellement aux alentours de 166$.
> Ça fait tout de même un gain substantiel par action.
> J'espère sincèrement que tu en a un gros paquet.


Pas tant que ça... Mais assez je pense si je les vends pour payer l'iMac et les 2 Mac Books que j'ai achetés depuis !


----------



## Bartolomeo (3 Février 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est bien foutu quand même, hein.
> Y en a toujours un qui se su*c*e au passage.


Faute de frappe : je me permets de rectifier ! 
Ne me remercie pas, c'est la moindre des choses !


----------

